# avoir été / être allé - être / aller aux temps composés



## J.F. de TROYES

Bonsoir à tous

J'aimerais savoir si l'on peut considérer ces deux formes verbales comme interchangeables; certaines personnes estiment plus correct l'emploi de "je suis allé au cinéma"   plutôt que "j'ai été au cinéma".
J'observe seulement que la même expression mise au présent ou au futur, entre autres temps, ne soulève aucune question.

Merci à qui me répondra.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi FR: j'ai été / je suis allé - avoir été / être allé sur le forum français-anglais.


----------



## OlivierG

J'utilise exclusivement la première, et je grimace quand j'entends la seconde, quel que soit le temps.


----------



## timpeac

Comme étranger cette question m'a tracassé aussi - donc je réponds plus pour voir si on accepte ou pas mes impressions que parce que je me sens de taille pour t'aider !

Comme tu le dis il n'y a pas de problème quand il s'agit des autres temps - mais ça ne veut pas dire la même chose, n'est-ce pas ?

Je serai au cinéma - je serai dans le bâtiment.
J'irai au cinéma - je me rendrai au cinéma.

La nuance en est donc différente (non ?) tandis que

Je suis allé au cinéma / j'ai été au cinéma - les deux phrases sont identiques (sauf que l'on considère "j'ai été" comme familière). C'est à dire qu'"être" au passé composé n'existe pas (sémantiquement je veux dire, si ça existe morphologiquement - autrement dit la forme "a été" existe mais pas avec le sens auquel on s'attendrait d' "être") - si on utilise cette forme du verbe "être" tout le monde va penser que l'on veut dire "je suis allé", mais familièrement.

C'est ce que j'en comprends - j'attends avec impatience les réponses des autres aussi !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je suis allé : passé composé du verbe aller.
J'ai été : passé composé du verbe être.
Donc, pour moi la question est : est-ce qu'on _va_ au cinéma, ou est-ce qu'on _est_ au cinéma ?
Il me semble que la 2nde proposition a besoin de la 1ère pour exister (y aller avant d'y être -- dans le lieu).
Non ? 
Pourquoi alors serait-il si atroce de dire "j'ai été au cinéma" ?


----------



## timpeac

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Pourquoi alors serait-il si atroce de dire "j'ai été au cinéma" ?


Je n'ai aucune idée - je comprends parfaitement ce que tu veux dire là - mais d'innombrables Français m'ont assuré que c'est une faute de style...


----------



## Starcreator

Les francophones devront m'expliquer cette question avant que je ne puisse donner mon opinion . Je suis allé au cinéma, et j'ai été au cinéma ont des sens différents. La première veut dire que j'y suis allé, et la deuxième signifie seulement que j'y ai été. Bien sûr, il faut y aller avant d'y être, mais c'est justement pour cela que ces phrases ont des sens différents - j'y suis allé, puis j'y ai été. Je ne sais pas pourquoi la deuxième ne serait pas correct, et j'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique pourquoi ces deux expressions (qui ont des sens différents) peuvent être utilisées dans la même situation.

Alors si "J'ai été au cinéma" est, comme l'a dit timpeac, une faute de style, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer pourquoi? Karine - qui est francophone native - vient de dire qu'elle ne voit pas l'atrocité de la première phrase non plus.

Merci.


----------



## timpeac

Regarde ici, Star FR: I have been at school à partir du message no. 5.

Il semble que cet usage familier où "j'ai été" egale "je suis allé" ait éclipsé le sens propre de cette forme du verbe "être" et tout le monde n'entend plus que le sens familier de "je suis allé".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'entends et je dis moi même (!) - je crois - de telles "atrocités", surtout à la négative :
"Tu as été voir le dernier Almodovar en V.O. au cinéma Le César ?"
"Non, je n'y ai pas encore été !"
Faut-il me fusiller ?  

(mais à l'écrit, ça fait vraiment bizarre...!)


----------



## Starcreator

Ahh, je comprends. C'est bizarre, je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression et je n'avais certainement jamais vu cette expression à l'écrit. Alors pour clarifier, le passé composé du verbe être a maintenant un sens colloquial qui correspond au passé composé du verbe aller, et donc on n'est jamais censé l'utiliser? Et l'expression "avoir été" ne peut jamais donc décrire l'état d'avoir été à un endroit particulier?

Et quant aux constructions linguistiques comme "J'étais en classe" ou "J'étais au cinéma", est-ce qu'on n'a pas raison?

Comme je déteste le fait qu'il y a du "bon usage" en français. Contrôler et limiter les langues ne sert jamais à rien, comme les langues changent quotidiennement. Que la langue correcte soit définie par le peuple !


----------



## Gévy

Aller au cinéma et être au cinéma, ça ne passe pas si mal. Non, même si les puristes y trouvent à redire, on ne peut pas dire que ce soit si affreux que ça. On parle d'un endroit et chaque verbe y a sa place.

Mais le truc n'est pas là. Il réside dans le fait qu'on emploie indistinctement j'ai été/ je suis allé, là où être n'a rien a faire:

- j'ai été voir un film (être voir un film?)
- j'ai été faire du piano chez la voisine (être faire du piano?)

Là oui, il y a un hic grammatical. 

Mais quand le peuple décide d'un usage, qui oserait le freiner dans sa lancée? C'est peine perdue! le langage avance avec nous tous, si personne n'y avait jamais touché (aux grands cris toujours des grammairiens!!!! Mais après tout c'est leur rôle.) on parlerait encore en latin classique... Amen.


----------



## timpeac

Ah, merci pour ces exemples Gévy -

Il est facile de voir que dans "j'ai été voir" "j'ai été" égale "je suis allé" puisque, comme tu le dis "être voir un film" n'a pas de sens.

Il est aussi facile de voir pourquoi les gens critiqueraient cet usage parce que, comme tu le dis, "être voir un film" n'a pas de sens donc "j'ai été voir un film" ne marche pas non plus (selon cette critique).

Est-il possible, donc, que la critique de cet usage de "j'ai été" - où c'est clair que l'on veut dire "je suis allé" - ait passé à "j'ai été + lieu" ? Bien qu'on ne puisse pas avancer le même argument (puisque "être au cinéma" existe bien) on a maintenant tendance à critiquer tout usage de "j'ai été" même là où on ne voulait pas dire "je suis allé" de toute façon.

Juste une idée.


----------



## mickaël

Dans le dictionnaire des difficultés de la langue française, il y a un petit paragraphe où en gros ils disent simplement que_ "j'ai été"_ est familier et déconseillé à l'écrit. 


Par contre, dans un exemple, comme : "J'ai été le chercher ce matin", ça me choque un peu. Je préfère je suis allé. ("_être allé chercher quelque chose"_, d'accord, mais "_avoir été chercher quelque chose"_, c'est pas terrible).


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Je pense que, dans "je suis au cinéma", c'est le verbe être et que, dans "j'ai été au cinéma", c'est la forme familière pour "je suis allé au cinéma". J'en veux pour indication que, dans "je suis dans la lune", "j'étais dans la lune", je comprends "je suis/j'étais inattentif".
Par contre, "j'ai été dans la lune" me paraît bizarre car "j'ai été inattentif" n'est pas utilisé et le sens qui surgit à l'esprit, c'est "je suis allé dans la lune" (accessoirement, c'est aussi incorrect : je suis allé/j'ai été sur la lune, pas dans).


----------



## Webus

[…]

Personnellement, je n'avais jamais utilisé "j'ai été" de ma vie, jusqu'au jour où je me suis rendu compte que c'était beaucoup utilisé. Alors, je disais toujours "je suis allé", et ne comprenez pas vraiment que l'on dise "j'ai été", car je ne voyais pas les fondements de cette locution verbale.

Les 2 sont justes.


----------



## Pur Esprit

Heu.... Ma contribution :

1) "J'ai été" est parfaitement légal dans tous les usages ontologiques du verbe être, ex : "j'ai été bien inspiré de venir ici", "on ne peut pas être et avoir été"...
2) Constatons que l'usage du verbe "être" pour "aller" est ancien et remonte au latin : "esse" était utilisé avec le locatif pour exprimer la résidence, et avec l'accusatif pour exprimer le déplacement (mais, déjà, de façon populaire).
3) Il est intéressant d'observer que les deux verbes "être" et "aller". remontent à deux racines indo-européennes très "basiques" et très proches : "es-" et "el-".
4) Il est intéressant de constater l'absence en Français d'un verbe tel que "stare" latin (=> to stand, estar...), qui s'oppose lui aussi à "aller", ce qui oblige à utiliser le verbe "être" pour signifier "être-là", en Français.
5) Ah oui, "je suis allé au cinéma" et "j'ai été au cinéma" ne présentent aucune différence de sens, sauf par le registre de langue. "Je suis allé" ne parle pas plus du trajet vers le cinéma que "j'ai été" ne parle de la qualité des Pop-Corns sur place ! Ces deux expressions englobent l'ensemble de la "sortie au cinéma" ! (Et s'il y en a un qui me relance sur la "sortie"... grrrrrr @!!?!?! )


----------



## LV4-26

Perspective descriptive :
_J'ai été_ est fréquent en français parlé, _je suis allé_ est seul utilisé en français écrit. (On peut, si l'on veut remplacer _parlé_ et_ écrit _par _formel_ et _populaire _ou par _utilisé dans certains milieux, _selon le cas).

Prescriptive
Seul _je suis allé_ est correct.

Je trouve que ces deux perspectives peuvent très bien coexister, elles ne sont pas nécessairement contradictoires puisque basées sur des critères différents (usité vs correct).

En fait, la question n'est pas là et ce fil le montre, une fois de plus. La question, c'est faut-il accepter avec bienveillance les usages "transgressifs" ou faut-il au contraire leur résister farouchement ? Je l'ai déjà dit, mon attitude est une réponse au "cas par cas".

[…]


----------



## timpeac

Bonjour LV4

Mais n'avons-nous pas vu un danger inattendu de la prescription dans ce fil même ?

En retournant la question on a fini (si j'ai bien compris) par conclure que "j'ai été" pour "je suis allé" est bien familier et à éviter dans l'écrit. On a vu ça dans les phrases où "j'ai été" ne peut pas representer autre chose que "je suis allé" - "j'ai été voir un film" par exemple.

Mais on a vu aussi qu'il y en a certains qui critiqueraient "j'ai été" dans bien d'autres cas où le verbe "être" est permis dans les autres temps. Par exemple "J'ai été au cinéma" (à comparér "je suis au cinéma" "je serai au cinéma" etc).

Il me semble qu'ici la prescription est souvent bien plus "dangereuse" que la description. Elle donne à croire que des phrases qui n'ont rien de faux sont à éviter.

En fin de compte - je n'ai pas tout à fait compris la bonne réponse - "j'ai été au cinéma" (ou j'ai été peut bien representer "je me suis rendu au cinéma" ou bien "j'ai passé du temps au cinéma") c'est toujours à éviter à l'écrit ou pas ?


----------



## OlivierG

A mon humble avis, qui n'engage que moi, il est préférable d'utiliser à l'écrit "je suis allé au cinéma" plutôt que "j'ai été au cinéma", justement pour lever l'ambiguïté: 
La phrase "j'ai été au cinéma" peut être grammaticalement correcte ou incorrecte selon le sens qu'on lui donne. Si on peut mentalement ajouter : "... et je n'y suis plus", ou la remplacer par "je fus au cinéma" alors c'est correct. Si on peut mentalement ajouter : "... voir un film", alors c'est incorrect.

Etant donné que la plupart du temps, c'est ce deuxième sens qui est sous-entendu, il convient de préférer "je suis allé au cinéma", tout au moins à l'écrit.

A l'oral, on fait ce qu'on veut, mais personnellement, j'utilise également "je suis allé", résultat d'un long conditionnement qui a débuté dans mon enfance


----------



## LV4-26

timpeac said:
			
		

> En fin de compte - je n'ai pas tout à fait compris la bonne réponse - "j'ai été au cinéma" (ou j'ai été peut bien representer "je me suis rendu au cinéma" ou bien "j'ai passé du temps au cinéma") c'est toujours à éviter à l'écrit ou pas ?


 _J'ai été au cinéma _dans le sens de _j'ai passé du temps au cinéma_ pourrait être utilisé à l'écrit si l'on ne se base que sur un critère de "correction syntaxique".
Le problème c'est que le verbe _être_, au sens de "s_e trouver_ (à un endroit)" ne s'utilise pratiquement jamais au passé composé. Je pense qu'il y a des raisons logiques à cela.

 J'étais dans la rue quand l'accident a eu lieu. 
 J'ai été dans la rue ??? (mais je n'y suis plus ?) - Bizarre.

J'éviterais _j'ai été au cinéma _au sens de _j'ai passé du  temps_, que ce soit à l'oral à l'écrit car, dans 99,9% des cas, ce sera compris comme _je suis allé.

_Tu peux très difficilement dire_
J'ai été au cinéma il y a une heure, mais depuis, je suis allé boire un café
_A la place, tu diras_
J'étais au cinéma il y a une heure....
_ce qui traduira tout aussi bien et même beaucoup mieux ta pensée.

Je pense, mais ce n'est qu'une  hypothèse pour essayer d'expliquer la réalité de l'usage, que le verbe _être_, dans ce sens, s'accomode très mal, voire pas du tout, du passé composé. Est-ce parce que c'est un verbe d'état ? Probablement. Certes, _je suis resté_ est possible. Mais peut-être que _rester_, bien que classé également parmi les verbes d'état,  est un tout petit plus "actif" que_ être.

_PS : je crois, histoire d'écarter le paramètre "correction/incorrection" qui brouille notre analyse que
_je me suis trouvé au cinéma il y a une heure_ serait tout aussi bizarre et qu'on lui préfèrerait _je me trouvais_. Enfin, à mon avis.


----------



## Starcreator

Mais pour confirmer encore une fois, il est bien sûr correct est accepté de dire "J'ai été" si je parle du fait que j'ai été quelque part, gramaticalement. Mais comme l'a dit LV4, le verbe être dans le contexte de "j'ai été" est si souvent compris comme "je suis allé" qu'il vaudrait mieux éviter cette conjugaison du verbe?


----------



## Johanne

Bonjour!

La formulation ai été + verbe à l'infinitf est-elle incorrecte?

Par exemple, "j'ai été chercher" au lieu de "je suis allée chercher".

"J'ai été marcher" au lieu de "je suis allée marcher".

Merci!

Joh


----------



## tie-break

Je crois que c'est une forme familière, utilisée surtout à l'oral.

Je suis sûr avoir déjà entendu par exemple : "_j'ai été faire les courses"_

Mais à l'écrit c'est différent...


----------



## ndlr

Bonjour,

En fait cela ne se dit ni ne s'écrit.
Il est vrai que cette erreur est très fréquente, surtout en language parlé.


----------



## Ploupinet

tie-break said:


> Je crois que c'est une forme familière, utilisée surtout à l'oral.
> 
> Je suis sûr avoir déjà entendu par exemple : "_j'ai été faire les courses"_
> 
> Mais à l'écrit c'est différent...


Tu as tout à fait raison !


----------



## Aoyama

En fait, la tournure avoir été est non seulement correcte et usitée mais Grévisse mentionne une règle, oubliée mais enseignée jusqu'à la fin du XIXème siècle :
"être se dit bien pour _aller_ quand on s'est rendu dans un lieu et qu'on en est revenu ;
il est allé à Rome exprime simplement le fait qu'il a fait le voyage de Rome, sans dire s'il est de retour ; il a _été_ à Rome exprime qu'il [en] est revenu. Sans doute cette distinction est-elle fondée en raison ; ".
Cette règle a bien sûr été oubliée de nos jours ...
Suivent des exemples des meilleurs auteurs :
Elle avait été chercher deux oeufs et deux cotelettes ... (T.Bernard)
J'ai été à la messe (Flaubert)
Moi aussi je suis allé là où vous avez été (A. Fournier, le Grand Meaulnes) etc.
On trouve même quelques emplois/tournures inhabituels comme :
Cette robe vous allait bien, mais du jour où vous l'avez transformée, *elle ne vous a plus été.*
Le feu va trop fort; toute la matinée *il a été trop vite.*
Cité par Grevisse (669), sans sources.


----------



## OLN

Aoyama said:


> En fait, la tournure avoir été est non seulement correcte et usitée mais Grévisse mentionne une règle, *oubliée* pas tant que ça, quand même !  (...) :
> "_être_ se dit bien pour _aller_* quand on s'est rendu dans un lieu et qu'on en est revenu ;*
> il est allé à Rome exprime simplement le fait qu'il a fait le voyage de Rome, sans dire s'il est de retour ; il a _été_ à Rome exprime qu'il [en] est revenu.
> (...)


Les exemples correspondant à _aller _s'être déplacé +/- être revenu d'un lieu donnent des tournures correctes, avec un compément de lieu clairement exprimé.

"Il a été trop vite": avoir été + adj. :_ il a été trop rapide_/_intense_ est correct ; si _vite_ est un adv. et qu'on veut dire _aller trop vite_, j'ai des doutes sur l'expression.

*avoir été **+ infinitif *à la place de _être allé + infinitif _est à mon avis incorrect aussi à l'oral.
_il a été voir son frère ; j'ai été prendre un livre à la bibliothèque ; elles ont été vendre leur voiture._
Pourquoi ne pas dire _aller_ + infinitif -- qui ne demande pas d'effort particulier ?

Je trouve que ces phrases ressemblent à ....euh... du patois (sans offense !! -- ce n'est pas l'Alsace qui manque d'expressions traduites de l'alsacien, et j'ai maintes fois entendu "j'ai tombé par terre" en Champagne-Ardenne) 

La tournure avoir été+infinitif est singulièrement dissonante pour les *v. transitifs du premier groupe*  (et notamment pour ceux qui peuvent être employés à la fois de façon tr. et intr.), en raison de l'ambiguïté avec le participe passé.
_Nous avons été manger_ est le pire exemple de cocasserie.

Pour finir, je trouve *"Ça a été"* particulièrement cacophonique.  Je ne suis pas sûre que Grévisse approuverait.


----------



## newpornography

Hier soir j'ai parlé avec un Français et il m'a dit qu'il a "été voir" quelque chose sur Internet.  Je lui ai demandé pourquoi il n'a pas dit "j'ai vu" et il m'a répondu que "j'ai vu" porte la connotation qu'il l'a vu ce jour-là, alors que "j'ai été voir" peut dire qu'il l'a vu la veille ou la semaine passée, etc... il est possible que j'oublie quelque chose que j'ai appris de très simple, mais cela me semble être un temps verbal (peut-être qu'il ne s'utilise qu'au niveau familier?) ce dont j'ai jamais entendu parler.  Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me l'expliquer?


----------



## delf4

Il n'y a pas une grande différence, on peut dire "j'ai vu sur internet que...", mais je pense que "j'ai été voir *** sur internet" met plus en avant l'idée d'une démarche. "J'ai été voir" signifie que c'était volontaire, et qu'il a été recherché *** sur internet. Si il dit "j'ai vu", il pourrait être tombé dessus par hasard. Je ne trouve pas que "j'ai vu" signifie qu'il a été sur internet le jour-même.
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de règle de grammaire à ce sujet.


----------



## itka

J'ai été voir = je suis allé voir

Il y a déjà eu une (au moins) discussion à ce sujet. Il s'agit d'un emploi discuté du verbe "être" à la place du verbe "aller".

Comme l'a dit delf4 :
_Je suis allé voir_ : j'ai fait la démarche spécialement pour voir...
_J'ai vu _: il n'y a pas d'intention particulière.

_Je suis allé voir ce film la semaine dernière.
En venant, j'ai vu un accident de la route._


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Beaucoup de Français disent "j'ai été" au lieu de "je suis allé". Ce n'est pas proprement une faute de grammaire, mais ce n'est pas recommandé en français standard.
"J'ai été voir" signifie simplement "je suis allé voir".
En espérant avoir été utile.


----------



## tilt

Je dirais plutôt qu'il s'agit d'une contamination de la confusion communément faite entre _j'ai été qq part_ et de _je suis allé qq part_, qui ont pourtant des sens légèrement différents (_J'ai été_ signifiant que j'ai séjourné quelque part, et _je suis allé_, que je m'y suis rendu).

Parce qu'en fait, dire _j'ai été voir_ est bel et bien une faute. Pour s'en convaincre, il suffit de mettre la phrase au présent :
_Je suis allé voir _-> _Je vais voir._ 
_J'ai été voir_ -> _Je suis voir._ 

Ce qui a été dit par Delf4 à propos de _j'ai été voir _comparé à _j'ai vu _reste vrai, mais il faut l'appliquer à _je suis allé voir_.


----------



## CapnPrep

Dire que "j'ai été" est une réalisation possible du passé composé de "je vais" (à côté de "je suis allé") n'implique pas l'équivalence totale des verbes "aller" et "être" à tous les temps. D'ailleurs il arrive souvent que les verbes de cette classe "aspectuelle" soient utilisables au présent, mais pas au passé composé (ou inversement).

Je viens de voir.  Je suis venu de voir. 
Ils ont failli mourir.  Ils faillissent/faillent mourir. ​


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Salut
*J'avais de telles envies de chocolat que mon mari a été en acheter immédiatement.*
Je pense que cette phrase est incorrecte (principalement"a été en acheter" ) ,est-ce le cas ?
Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est une faute courante faite par de nombreux francophones. Il faudrait en effet dire _Il *est allé* en acheter_.


----------



## Marie3933

Certes, la forme "est allé en acheter" est plus courante - et personnellement, je la préfère -, mais je ne parlerais pas de "faute" à partir du moment où « aux temps composés, _aller_ peut être remplacé par _être_, surtout quand un infinitif complément suit » (_Le bon usage_), et que cet usage est décrit et agréé par Grevisse, l'Académie... et attesté chez les "bons auteurs" (Flaubert, Mérimée, Alain-Fournier...).


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend du contexte ! Dire _J'ai été à Paris_ est acceptable – même si je ne le dirais pas –, car _J'étais à Paris_ à un moment donné. En revanche, dire _J'ai été en acheter_ est pour moi inapproprié, car on ne peut pas dire _J'étais en acheter_ !


----------



## Marie3933

_Aller _peut être remplacé par _être_ *aux temps composés* (+ au passé simple et au subjonctif imparfait). "J'étais" n'est pas un temps composé.
Voir ce post.


----------



## Maître Capello

Certes. Je dis seulement que cette règle, spécifique aux temps composés, est parfaitement absurde…

Quoi qu'il en soit, je déconseille fortement à ceux qui apprennent le français d'employer _j'ai été_ en lieu et place de _je suis allé_, surtout à l'écrit.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Devons-nous dire _n'as tu jamais été à l'école _ou _n'es-tu jamais allé à l'école_ ?

L'usage  accepte les deux, et je ne vois pas de tournure usuelle de  remplacement. Or la logique stricte n'accepterait ni l'une ni l'autre  tournure. J'essaie de faire comprendre ici que ce n'est pas parce que la  grammaire n'arrive pas bien à expliquer une tournure qu'elle est pour  autant à condamner. La grammaire peut condamner pour élever la langue,  pour prendre soin d'elle, mais pas pour la faire taire. Or dans cet  exemple, si vous voulez respecter strictement la grammaire, vous devez  renoncer à poser la question en termes usuels et simples. Dans la  tournure _n'es-tu jamais allé à l'école_, on se fiche bien des déplacements quotidiens pour s'y rendre. Voulons-nous aussi renoncer à _aller bien_ ou _mal_, où le sens d'_aller_ est très proche d'_être_ ?

Au message #17, il nous est dit que l'usage de _être_ pour _aller_ remonte au latin, et c'était déjà vrai en grec. En français, en latin et en grec les verbes _être_ et _aller_  sont irréguliers, signe qu'ils sont issus de plusieurs radicaux, et  s'utilisent dans certains cas, à certains temps (message #21), voire à  certaines personnes, l'un pour l'autre, voire l'un à la place de  l'autre. Croyez-vous devoir et pouvoir changer cela en français ? Vous  auriez plus vite fait, et mieux fait, de changer de langue, car il  faudrait aussi condamner tous les usage de _avoir_ qui partent du sens d'_être avec_,  sens premier reconnu, encore heureux, par le TLFi mais incompris de  tous ceux qui condamnent, par ignorance, jusque parmi nos professeurs en  très grand nombre, _avoir faim _ou _avoir soif_, parce qu'ils croient que le sens premier d'_avoir_ est _posséder_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> Devons-nous dire _n'as tu jamais été à l'école _ou _n'es-tu jamais allé à l'école_ ? L'usage  accepte les deux, et je ne vois pas de tournure usuelle de  remplacement. Or la logique stricte n'accepterait ni l'une ni l'autre  tournure.


Je suis entièrement d'accord que dans cet exemple, les deux verbes sont parfaitement appropriés. Je ne vois en revanche pas pourquoi la logique devrait refuser ces deux tours…


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans les deux cas, aussi bien avec _être_ qu'avec _aller_,  ce n'est pas le lieu de l'école qui nous intéresse, mais le fait qu'on a  fréquenté ce lieu ou l'école régulièrement et sur une certaine durée,  pour y recevoir un enseignement, travailler, etc. Le fait d'avoir dû se  déplacer pour s'y rendre, signifié au sens strict par _aller_, ou celui d'y avoir fait acte de présence tel ou tel jour, signifié au sens strict par _être_  au passé composé, n'intervient pas, ou pour très peu. Or dans les deux  cas tout le monde interprète correctement, heureusement.

Nous  sommes donc devant des usages qui sont heureusement et à juste titre  admis par tout le monde, et d'autres usages, plus ou moins par extension, qui ne le sont pas, tels que _avoir été au cinéma_, développé dans ce fil, tournure à laquelle beaucoup préfèrent _être allé au cinéma_. Tout ce que j'ai voulu montrer, c'est qu'il faut beaucoup de prudence avant de condamner _avoir été au cinéma_, car nous risquerions de condamner pour exactement les mêmes raisons _avoir été à l'école_, alors que nous reconnaissons qu'_être allé à l'école_ au sens strict n'est pas plus satisfaisant. _A contrario_, on peut trouver au sens strict _être (ponctuellement) allé au cinéma _plus satisfaisant qu'_être allé à l'école_ dans le sens d'_avoir suivi une scolarité_, et risquer en conséquence de préférer sans raison valable _avoir été à l'école_ à _être allé à l'école_.

Tout comme _j'ai été à l'école_ peut s'entendre comme _j'ai suivi une scolarité, m'étant régulièrement rendu à l'école pour y travailler et y recevoir un enseignement_, _avoir été au cinéma_ peut signifier :_ je me suis rendu au cinéma et j'y suis resté le temps d'y voir un film_.  Dans les deux cas une action est sous-entendue en sens premier. On  retrouve cet éternel problème, je crois commun à toutes les langues, des  sous-entendus, qu'on entend ou qu'on n'entend pas, et que nous avons  souvent tant de mal à mettre en évidence. Ici, mon point-de-vue est de  dire que le le sous-entendu est simplement mieux perçu dans le cas de  l'école que dans celui du cinéma. Est-ce la faute de la langue usuelle,  par relâchement, pour ma part je ne le crois pas.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

En regardant les dictionnaires, on s'aperçoit que les plus grands écrivains classiques emploient les formes passées du  verbe_ être _comme un équivalent du verbe _aller_ :_ Je fus retrouver mon janséniste_ ( Pascal ), par exemple. Le Littré en donne de nombreux exemples ici ( paragraphe 19 ) et propose la même distinction sémantique entre les deux verbes que Grévisse cité précédemment par Aoyama ( #27 ), à savoir que l'usage de_ être _implique un retour_,_ à la différence de _aller_, ajoutant_ C'est abusivement qu'on emploie être pour aller en d'autres circonstances ; cependant, dans l'usage vulgaire, on se sert souvent de je fus et j'ai été au sens d'aller avec un infinitif suivant ; et on en trouve des exemples dans d'excellents auteurs et dans de très anciens textes, _illustrant ce propos embarrassé par des citations de Molière, Bossuet ou Mme de Sévigné. Je dois dire que cette différence d'emploi "abusif" entre ces verbes ne me paraît pas évidente. Toutefois le fait que l'emploi du verbe _être_ pour indiquer un déplacement ne soit possible qu'à un temps passé pourrait valider la différence première entre les deux verbes, indiquée par Littré ou Grévisse : pour _avoir été_, il faut y _être allé _et en être revenu ; _il a été au Canada _implique en principe un retour, puisqu'il n'y est plus...

On peut donc se demander au vu de ces exemples littéraires pourquoi cet usage est aujourd'hui considéré comme incorrect. Besoin typiquement français d'édicter des normes définissant la _bonne langue_ ?


----------



## sisichen

Bonjour à tous,

Que vous pensez les deux phrases suivantes,

Il m'a raconté qu'il avait été travailler.
Il m'a raconté qu'il était aller travailler.

Est-ce que les deux phrases sont la même sens. 

Mercie d'avance.


----------



## OLN

Oui, le sens est le même […], mais attention à la conjugaison.

C'est soit avoir été + infinitif, soit être allé + infinitif

_Il m'a raconté qu'il était all*é* travailler. _

Autre exemple :
_Je suis allé(e) prendre un café au bar._ (c'est comme ça que j'ai appris le français)
_J'ai été prendre un café au bar_. (je trouve ça assez laid et à l'oral, ça crée des confusions pour les verbes transitifs du 1er groupe tant qu'on ne connait pas le COD éventuel : j'ai été appeler ou j'ai été appelé(e) ?)


----------



## yeoma

Bonjour,
J'ai rencontré une phrase dans un roman de Houellebecq : "...en plein hiver, elle avait été chercher de l'eau dans la cour pour la toilette de la famille." Je ne comprends pas cet usage "avait été chercher. S'agit-il de dire "aller chercher", mais pourquoi l'écrivain emploie-t-il "être chercher"?
Merci à l'avance !


----------



## olivier68

Il faut comprendre : "elle était allée chercher"


----------



## yeoma

Pourriez-vous en expliquer plus ? J'ai vérifié le texte qui est écrit "avait été chercher de l'eau". Pourquoi le verbe "être" est conjugué et non "aller" dans cette construction ?


----------



## olivier68

On emploie (malheureusement) souvent "avoir été" pour "être allé".


----------



## Chimel

La forme normale et irréprochable (surtout à l'écrit) serait effectivement: elle était allée chercher de l'eau.

Mais dans le langage courant, on dit familièrement "j'ai été" au lieu de '"je suis allé" (j'ai été à Paris), y compris en combinaison avec un verbe: j'ai été acheter du beurre. Note que cette substitution être/aller ne peut se faire qu'au passé.

Donc ici, "elle avait été chercher" signifie "elle était allée chercher".


----------



## Terio

Est-ce que ça n'existe pas aussi au passé simple, du moins dans des textes classiques, par exemple : _elle s'en fut _?

[…]


----------



## Bezoard

Si,  bien sûr. Aussi bien seul "Elle s'en fut à Rome" qu'avec un infinitif "Elle s'en fut chercher de l'eau".


----------



## Maître Capello

Et parfois aussi en tour non pronominal et sans pronom _en_, comme dans la célèbre chanson : _Le bon roi Dagobert / *Fut* mettre son bel habit vert_.

On notera toutefois que Littré n'y était guère favorable :


> Être se dit pour aller, quand on est allé dans un lieu et qu'on en est revenu ; ce qui fait voir qu'en ce sens être a d'abord gardé sa signification naturelle ; il est allé à Rome exprime simplement qu'il a fait le voyage de Rome, sans dire s'il est de retour ; il a été à Rome exprime qu'il est revenu ; être pour aller ne s'emploie qu'aux temps passés : je fus, j'ai été, j'aurai été, j'aurais été, je fusse, ayant été.
> 
> C'est abusivement qu'on emploie être pour aller en d'autres circonstances ; cependant, dans l'usage vulgaire, on se sert souvent de je fus et j'ai été au sens d'aller avec un infinitif suivant ; et on en trouve des exemples dans d'excellents auteurs et dans de très anciens textes.
> 
> _Il fut recevoir le corps de son frère jusqu'à Pavie ; son frère n'avait été qu'une journée au-devant de lui_, Perrot D'Ablancourt, _Tacite_, 134.
> _Et nous fûmes coucher sur le pays exprès, C'est-à-dire, mon cher, au fin fond des forêts_, Molière, _Fâcheux_, II, 7.
> _À peine ai-je été les voir trois ou quatre fois, depuis que nous sommes à Paris_, Molière, _Impromptu_, 1.
> _Je fus retrouver mon janséniste_, Pascal, _Prov._ 1.
> _Elle fut au-devant d'elle les bras ouverts_, Sévigné, 17.
> _Quand un Porphyre, quand un Julien l'apostat, ennemis d'ailleurs des Écritures, ont voulu donner des exemples de prédictions prophétiques, ils les ont été chercher parmi les Juifs_, Bossuet, _Hist_. II, 5.
> _Il prit deux perdrix et fut chez sa maîtresse_, Hamilton, _Gramm._ 4.
> _Si on eût eu à chercher un homme heureux, on l'eût été chercher bien loin de lui et bien plus haut, mais on ne l'y eût pas trouvé_, Fontenelle, _Varignon.
> Tu ceignis en mourant ton glaive sur ta cuisse, Et tu fus demander récompense ou justice Au Dieu qui t'avait envoyé_, Lamartine, _Méd._ II, 7.



Voir aussi il s'en fut, ils s'en furent.


----------



## Terio

Grevisse donne des exemples intéressants. entre autres, on dit :_ Cette horloge va bien_, mais on ne dit pas _Cette horloge est toujours bien allée  _ mais _Cette horloge a toujours bien été_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Terio said:


> on dit :_ Cette horloge va bien_, mais on ne dit pas _Cette horloge est toujours bien allée _ mais _Cette horloge a toujours bien été_.


_"Cette horloge va bien/ Cette horloge a toujours bien été." _sont des tournures littéraires, plus du tout en usage, ou est-ce que je me trompe ?


----------



## Terio

JClaudeK said:


> _"Cette horloge va bien/ Cette horloge a toujours bien été." _sont des tournures littéraires, plus du tout en usage, ou est-ce que je me trompe ?



Je ne crois pas. Je viens d'entendre à la radio de Radio Canada : « Pour la société yxz, tout a bien été en bourse cette semaine. » Ce n'est pas un contexte littéraire. C'est même plutôt un peu trop familier. Le commentateur aurait pu dire : « ... tout s'est bien passé... » ou « tout s'est bien déroulé...»


----------



## JClaudeK

Terio said:


> Je viens d'entendre à la radio de Radio Canada : « Pour la société yxz, tout a bien été en bourse cette semaine. »


C'est autre chose.
Appliqué à une  _horloge_, je ne dirais jamais "_Cette horloge *va* bien_." mais  " _Cette horloge *marche/fonctionne* bien_."


----------



## Bezoard

Terio said:


> Je ne crois pas. Je viens d'entendre à la radio de Radio Canada : « Pour la société yxz, tout a bien été en bourse cette semaine. » Ce n'est pas un contexte littéraire. C'est même plutôt un peu trop familier. Le commentateur aurait pu dire : « ... tout s'est bien passé... » ou « tout s'est bien déroulé...»


C'est devenu un tic des garçons dans les restaurants (du temps où il y avait encore des restaurants) : _ça a été ?_


----------



## Terio

JClaudeK said:


> C'est autre chose.
> Appliqué à une  _horloge_, je ne dirais jamais "_Cette horloge *va* bien_." mais  " _Cette horloge *marche/fonctionne* bien_."



Moi aussi, je l'éviterais, probablement parce que, à l'école, on m'a enseigné à éviter les mots trop généraux, trop courant, (être, aller, faire, etc.) et de chercher le mot juste. Mais ce n'est pas tout le monde qui a cette préoccupation, surtout à l'oral, dans la vie de tous les jours.


----------



## itka

_"Ça a été ?"_ est simplement le passé composé de _"Ça va ?"_ et on l'emploie dans les mêmes contextes - au passé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le passé composé de _Ça va ?_ (verbe _aller_) serait en fait plutôt _C'est allé ?_, tandis que _Ç'a été ?_ est l'équivalent avec le verbe _être_. On notera au passage l'élision de _ce_ qui n'est pas _ça_.

Nous en avions déjà discuté dans ça a/ç'a bien été / c'est bien allé / ça s'est bien passé.

Et voir aussi ç'a été / ça a été - élision de "ce" et "ça".


----------

